# Homework Help Thread



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2008)

I remembered this from the old forum because I'm doing Algebra summer homework right now =P

Problem# 38) Remove parenthases by applying the Distributive Property. 20x(3-2x)

So far, I have that 20x*3=60x, but I can't figure out what 20x*2x is.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 24, 2008)

20 * x * 2 * x == 20 * 2 * x * x == 40 * x ^ 2


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2008)

What happened to the 3?
Thanks though, I have to finish this homework by August 1.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 24, 2008)

The bit you had with 20x*3 correct, it would be 60x. So your answer would be 60x-40x^2.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2008)

All right, thanks! *scribbles on algebra sheet*


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 3, 2008)

Double posting and bumping is bad, I know...but I last posted, like, just over a week ago. And I have another problem I need help with.

18.3y - 7.6 = 8.4y - 14.6

That's all it said on the sheet, no instructions. Just that. So I'm guessing I have to have it solved entirely.


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 3, 2008)

I think your supposed to figure out what y equals. Your going to be in 7th grade, right?


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 3, 2008)

> 18.3y - 7.6 = 8.4y - 14.6


OK, so you want to start by doing something like:

18.3y - 7.6 = 8.4y - 14.6
+7.6          =          =7.6

and get

18.3y = 8.4y - 7

Then, you calculate:

18.3y = 8.4y - 7
+7     =         +7

and get

11.3y = 8.4y

next, subtract

8.4 from 11.3
(because y's cancel each other out.)

and that will be your answer.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 3, 2008)

No, I'm going to be a freshman in high school.

Thanks! =D


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 4, 2008)

O-o.

I'm gonna be in eighth.
Now I feel young....


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna be in sixth, and I know things high schoolers know. X3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 4, 2008)

*~[insert name here]~* said:


> O-o.
> 
> I'm gonna be in eighth.
> Now I feel young....


Better than feeling old.

I'm going to be a senior in high school. D:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going into seventh, and I know things my mom doesn't know



> "Hey mom! Did you know that if you feed an Alka-Seltzer tablet to a seagull it'll explode because it can't fart?"
> "...No."


----------



## @lex (Aug 5, 2008)

I swear, I will never understand how the American (or anyone but the Swedish) school system works XP


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 6, 2008)

@lex said:


> I swear, I will never understand how the American (or anyone but the Swedish) school system works XP


what's hard to understand? we have special schools for specific groups of  years (grades) and go to college after we graduate from 12th grade.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

@ s_l: My sister's teacher told his class to feed tons of Alka-Seltzer tablets to the seagulls so they'll explode.

:D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2008)

link008 said:


> Better than feeling old.
> 
> I'm going to be a senior in high school. D:


Hurr, I've finished school completely and wouldn't have the first clue about solving those equations. :D

See? I exist to make people feel better about themselves~
(Schadenfreude, anyone?)


----------



## Mirry (Aug 8, 2008)

*~[insert name here]~* said:


> OK, so you want to start by doing something like:
> 
> 18.3y - 7.6 = 8.4y - 14.6
> +7.6          =          =7.6
> ...


I have no idea what on earth you did, but this is how you actually solve this equation. o.o I dunno why you think the y's would cancel out at the end... if they did, how would you figure out what y equals?

18.3y - 7.6 = 8.4y - 14.6
-8.4y from both sides...
9.9y - 7.6 = -14.6
+7.6 to both sides...
9.9y = -7
Divide both sides by 9.9...
y = -.707 (I rounded)


----------



## turbler (Sep 30, 2008)

I know this thread died eons ago but I need the help for my french due tomorrow(Wed Oct 1 2008) it's a crossword with picture clues
2 across is all that's left. It's a 3 ring binder and from doing other words connecting to it I have: _ (_) _ t _ _ (_) e. Anyone?:sweatdrop:
EDIT: There's also a mystery phrase made up of the letters: B N A S A L U T D E as well as the dashes in brackets from 2 across.
They are arranged like so:_ _ _ _ _, _ _     _ _ _ _ _! I think the word _salut_ is one of them, it means hello. If I'm right that leaves SALUTBNADE _ _
The two letter could be DE leaving BNADE_ _. I could _probably_ get it if I could get 2 across... any ideas?


----------



## CNiall (Oct 1, 2008)

turbler said:


> I know this thread died eons ago but I need the help for my french due tomorrow(Wed Oct 1 2008) it's a crossword with picture clues
> 2 across is all that's left. It's a 3 ring binder and from doing other words connecting to it I have: _ (_) _ t _ _ (_) e. Anyone?:sweatdrop:
> EDIT: There's also a mystery phrase made up of the letters: B N A S A L U T D E as well as the dashes in brackets from 2 across.
> They are arranged like so:_ _ _ _ _, _ _     _ _ _ _ _! I think the word _salut_ is one of them, it means hello. If I'm right that leaves SALUTBNADE _ _
> The two letter could be DE leaving BNADE_ _. I could _probably_ get it if I could get 2 across... any ideas?


The binder could be _cartable_; no idea off the top of my head about the anagram (but try double spacing once in a while).


----------



## turbler (Oct 1, 2008)

Cniall thank you... Even though it was late, apparently the french teach didn't care if we finished it or not! But thanks anyway... If anyone needs homework help this is where to get it!


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh, I didn't feel like paying attention in class...

*Line j is perpendicular to the line with the given equation and the line j passes through P. Write an equation of line j.*

*3.)* 4x + 7y = 13, _P_(-2,6)

This might seem very easy to some, but my interest is not in math. I don't want others to only give the answers. Tell me how to do problems like this.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 3, 2008)

The key here is how perpendicular lines are related to one another. Specifically, they intersect one another at ninety-degree angles. In order to do so, their slopes have to be opposite reciprocals. You can show this by using geometry, but if you haven't done that yet, you can think of what you're doing as making the lines opposites of one another. If one line has a positive slope, then the other needs to have the opposite, or a negative slope. At the same time, if one line has a strongly positive slope, its opposite's negative is going to be weak, and vice versa. So, to make the slopes opposites, you first flip the sign on the slope, then flip the slope itself, turning it upside-down. A line with a slope of 1 is perpendicular to one with a slope of -1. A line with a slope of 2 is perpendicular to one with a slope of -1/2, and so on.

After that, you need to finish the equation so that the line also passes through the given point. Hopefully you've been taught that the general equation for a line is y = mx + b. You already have m, because that's the slope. You also have an x and y--those are the x and y values for the point you've been given. All you need to do at this point is plug the x and y you've been given into the general line equation, along with the slope you already found, and then solve to find b. 

Dunno, there are no doubt people who could manage a much better explanation than that, but that's the method, anyway. I wasn't sure whether you wanted that problem done as an example or not, so I just wrote this in very general terms.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, but I'll need the problem to be done as an example then compare my answer. I want to see if I have the right idea, if not, I'll just go with what I have.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 3, 2008)

Right. 

First, finding the slope of the original line.

4x + 7y = 13
y = -4x + 13
y = -4/7x + 13/7

The slope of the original line is therefore -4/7. Which means that the slope of the new line is going to be 7/4--flip the sign from negative to positive, then turn the fraction upside-down. The equation for the new line is thus far y = 7/4x + b. 

Now plug in the point and solve for b, which is the y-intercept. The point we're given is (-2, 6).

6 = (7/4)(-2) + b
6 = -14/4 + b
6 + 14/4 = b
38/4 = b
19/2 = b

Plug that back into the equation, and you have the final answer: y = 7/4x + 19/2. To check your work, plug in six for y and see that you get -2 or plug in -2 for x and see that you get six for y.

Sorry, I messed up what I said in the earlier post--the slope is supposed to be the opposite reciprocal rather than just the opposite. I'll edit that explanation in in a moment.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Great! I had to leave out 13/7 in the other equation, and replace it with b. Less confusing now. Thanks for the help! ^_-


----------



## Negrek (Oct 3, 2008)

> Great! I had to leave out 13/7 in the other equation, and replace it with b.


Truthfully, what you're doing is taking out the b and replacing it with 13/7 when you look at the first equation. All linear equations have a general "b" in them; what it is specifically is just different from line to line.

Anyway, you're welcome, and sorry for screwing it up. =/


----------



## Minnow (Oct 19, 2008)

Blegh. So, for Social Studies we have to do this research/brochure/thing on an American colony, and, knowing full well that it was owned by Massachusetts, I picked Maine. Basically I have to research stuffs about Maine (Government, History, Religion, Jobs/Economy, etc.) and it's proving impossible to find much of anything.

Does anyone know a good website to research about all that stuff?


----------



## Negrek (Oct 19, 2008)

Wikipedia for a basic overview, then look up the sources cited/external links for more dedicated resources.

I'm sure your library has books about Maine in it, too.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm. I'm getting plenty of info about Maine's history, but not much about actual goings-on in the 17th century, so I think I'll just go to the library tomorrow and find a book or three about Maine, and do my other homework I was planning to do tomorrow today.

Anyway, books seem to be a lot more helpful in this subject than Wikipedia and Google are being; I found loads of information in our school's encyclopedias.


----------

